# 23' Haynie Cat numbers



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

After running this hull for a week it may be safe to make a few comments. First one is simply "awesome!" She's a beast of a taxi and has actually exceeded all expectations from shallow performance to handling heavy chop.

23'-11", exactly 9' wide, floats a legitimate 7-8" depending on loading, jumps up immediately with little or no bow rise (straight up) in I guess about 10-11" , and spins up even shallower. I haven't really pushed the full limit yet, but it appears that if it is floating it will leave.

With the stock Bravo 1 22p prop it's pretty squared up, meaning you are running about the same speed as your RPM, i.e, 4K rpm = 40 mph. It hit's about 53 or so loaded with 4 men and gear. I put on a heavy cup 19" Power Tech and it sees about 46mph at 5k rpm. The Merc 225 Pro XS is rated for 6 grand but haven't pushed it there yet. With the 19 prop getting on plane is instantaneous and it will plane level about 14mph with tabs down.

Running depth is ridiculous as I didn't think anything would beat my old 25' Flats Master, but this thing still feeds full water pressure jacked up to 6 and will easily run inside a coffee cup. Believe me, we did it several times for hundreds of yards and were all amazed, especially because it didn't even really leave a mud trail...even that shallow.

The best part is rough water work, a prime reason we chose these hulls. We were tired of getting beat up and wanted to do something different. It want's it straight into the teeth...and the faster you go the smoother it is. We can cut straight across the bay now instead of having to pick our shots and keep skinny. A true game changer. Quartering in confused seas is a different issue however, but I'm sure we will learn how to do it a little better. Running a Cat is learning all over again being that it's such a different animal.

Additional comments are that the Coastline trailer is built for an Abhram's tank and the torsion axles make it so smooth you really don't notice it back there. Also, all of the boat aluminum is sprayed with Rhino Liner so there went another maintenance issue.

Big kudo's to Chris Marine in Aransas Pass. Outstanding all the way around, and we are excited to experience a totally new game.

If anybody has any additional questions I'll try to answer as best as I can. Did I mention I live this rig lol.....​


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## KamoAggie (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice looking Mike! - Blake


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice fishing platform!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a serious looking machine you've got. Congrats.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey Capt., nice looking rig! I might have to book a trip with you so you can show me what its capable of. The picture in the sling, is that a pic of his and hers? If so, what did Tricia put on her deck? 

fin


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice. Way better than those Shallow Sports.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

What in your opinion is the advantage of the 23 over their 24?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking Boat!!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Cats are superior down south compared to shallow sport. Good looking and all, but I can do everything they can do with ease and handle the chop WAY better. Good looking boat mike, see you in a few.


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

*advantages of 23'?*



cottonpicker said:


> What in your opinion is the advantage of the 23 over their 24?


Same Question here. thoughts on 24' vs 23'?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

So the quartering into confused seas issue.....are you getting sprayed, or is it just not as smooth? My biggest pet peeve is getting sprayed....I know it's going to happen in certain conditions no matter what you're riding in, but some rigs are much worse than others. Just wondering what the issue is here....


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I run the 24 but tested both. The 24 has a key slot and allows for better hole shot and turning capability. Both has great numbers and are great boats. They are the exact same boat minus the key slot and why one is 24'11" and other is 23'11. I personally liked the extra foot. 

Now to the comment that everyone seams to make about these cats " faster you go in rough water smoother it is" i have yet to prove this. I hear running 40 is smoother than 20. Boat does like head on waves and like any boat finding the right speed for wave height is crucial. 

Btw nice rig. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

LBS said:


> So the quartering into confused seas issue.....are you getting sprayed, or is it just not as smooth? My biggest pet peeve is getting sprayed....I know it's going to happen in certain conditions no matter what you're riding in, but some rigs are much worse than others. Just wondering what the issue is here....


I think Chris should let me and you borrow one to use in Matagorda for a month or so. Since you don't see very many, if any, down there we would be good advertising. We could really put it through its paces...everything from 1" of water to 60 miles offshore....and a lot of booz croozin in between to make sure it does that right!


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

3 of us fished with Trisha the first weekend in May on her Haynie. First day we returned to port from south going downwind at 50 mph. that was the fastest trip in I have ever had. I was sitting in front of the console and moderately rough but not unbearable.

Second day came in with quartering 20 mph wind +. Sitting in front of console we got wet but not as wet as Trish up on the raised deck.

She wanted to see how it handled rought water. I would have made run to get downwind.

Joe


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Badass ride Mcbride!


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

O.K...
*what did Tricia put on her deck?*
That is 'Safe Floor", a granular rubberized coating about ¼" thick. Can't wait for mine. Mike Jones was just awarded a distributorship down here in Weslaco. They did Tricia's in her slip. http://www.safe-floor.com/home.html

*What in your opinion is the advantage of the 23 over their 24.*
That I don't really know as I have not run the 24. Coming out of a 25' I also thought I needed the 24, but Chris said I rather wanted the 23 for our application.

A little lighter, a little hotter with the Pro XS 225?

*So the quartering into confused seas issue.....are you getting sprayed, or is it just not as smooth? My biggest pet peeve is getting sprayed....*
We get sprayed a bit quartering in 30mph+ winds, but I think most hulls would. That big upwind sponson wants to dig a bit, so tabs and weight distribution help a lot. It's not all that bad though, have seen far worse,but quite a different ride from a head on attack. Best thing is now we really don't have to quarter much anymore

*I run the 24 but tested both. The 24 has a key slot and allows for better hole shot and turning capability.*
Interesting to hear but I can understand that. However, even here in Mansfield I can't really see needing to get up any shallower unless I do something totally stupid lol. Amazingly, It is getting all of the jump we've ever had with anything we've ever run down here. If that 24 gets a better hole shot it must be incredible.

As far as turning&#8230;man, it's not only like driving a car but a Porsche. Zero slide, turns on a dime.I'll get some video posted as soon as I can.

_*Now to the comment that everyone seams to make about these cats " faster you go in rough water smoother it is" i have yet to prove this. I hear running 40 is smoother than 20. *_
So far, yes&#8230;, bumping up the throttle going head on gets her way on top and finds a sweet groove. She just lines out and eats it up. Believe it or not, Tricia & I came back from up north in the open bay under sustained 28-30 with gusts over 35. She in her new cat, me in a borrow 24 HO. She walked away from us...no kidding. The cat is just a totally different animal.

*Boat does like head on waves and like any boat finding the right speed for wave height is crucial.*
Exactly!

Oh..PS Backcast, Tricia is figuring things out a little better now. You guys were the crash (splash) dummies lol..


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

McTrout said:


> Also, all of the boat aluminum is sprayed with Rhino Liner so there went another maintenance issue.​


So the whole trailer is sprayed with that except the bunks?
Never heard of this.
Mind me asking how much extra that costs?


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Mike, how important are the trim tabs on this hull?


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

No no, just the boat aluminum is sprayed, rod holders, boarding platform, grab rail etc. However, I do know that Chris sprayed his personal trailer. Have no clue on cost, but should be reasonable, especially considering long term results. 

TrashCanMan... the hull is extremely stable being 9' wide so there's very little leaning while running, etc. I have been using and enjoying them however, especially when planing very slow looking for fish. I also like them for shutting down way shallow...you can cup it like a duck and stay pretty flat. If I spin up to the left I'll put the right tab down for a little more lift. Important? Hmmm. Useful? Yes!


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

McTrout - 
Could you please post up a pic of that power pole and wade ladder on the same side ??
I'd like to do that same setup ..

Just curious why you mounted it that way, something else on the back left??
Thks!


----------



## BTS (Apr 1, 2011)

Is the hatch on the nose of the front deck an anchor box? I own almost the exact same boat but don't have a much-needed anchor box upfront. I may have Chris' install one if it's feasible.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 17, 2005)

Those are some good looking boats with some super fine Yetis.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

BTS said:


> Is the hatch on the nose of the front deck an anchor box? I own almost the exact same boat but don't have a much-needed anchor box upfront. I may have Chris' install one if it's feasible.


Yeah it's a pretty small box that can be used as an anchor box. I bet Chris could have one put in pretty easily but would probably need to go back to the glass shop to have it done.


----------



## CRutkowski (Aug 30, 2012)

I have ridden in this cat but it was on a slick calm day and anything would ride great in that stuff. I have heard conflicting comments here on 2cool and am waiting for an opportunity to run in some real time weather. If I am ok with it's performance in 2to 3ft chop I will probably pull the trigger on a rig. I noticed the bow did have very little rise on take off, can you raise the bow on this rig or does it always run flat?. also when quartering the waves do the trim tabs allow you to pick up the windy side to reduce hull slap and spray. I really like this rig but it is a lot of money and want to be as sure as possible if that is even possible to be sure.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

The wind blows all the time in AP so when your ready let me know i will try to get one and demo for you it does run good in 2-3 foot chop its not an HO but is very impressive you are right it is alot of money so ride in it first and answer all your questions before you buy any boat.As far as the tabs it is hard to lean that boat as wide as it is but tell you the truth i have never tried so we can do that also when you can take a demo.


CRutkowski said:


> I have ridden in this cat but it was on a slick calm day and anything would ride great in that stuff. I have heard conflicting comments here on 2cool and am waiting for an opportunity to run in some real time weather. If I am ok with it's performance in 2to 3ft chop I will probably pull the trigger on a rig. I noticed the bow did have very little rise on take off, can you raise the bow on this rig or does it always run flat?. also when quartering the waves do the trim tabs allow you to pick up the windy side to reduce hull slap and spray. I really like this rig but it is a lot of money and want to be as sure as possible if that is even possible to be sure.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

chris coulter said:


> The wind blows all the time in AP so when your ready let me know i will try to get one and demo for you it does run good in 2-3 foot chop its not an HO but is very impressive you are right it is alot of money so ride in it first and answer all your questions before you buy any boat.As far as the tabs it is hard to lean that boat as wide as it is but tell you the truth i have never tried so we can do that also when you can take a demo.


You can lean them pretty good surprisingly with the tabs while underway...you can pick up one side of the boat in quartering seas and stay as dry as a bone.


----------



## stxangler38 (Nov 3, 2012)

Chris Please check your PM box .


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I use my tabs on my 24 cat all the time to lean the boat when quartering waves. It works great to reduce any spray that may be coming your way.

The boat is the best ride you can get of any of the cats, takes the chop great...


----------

